# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  حل تمرین سری فوریه

## esy2esy

سلام دوستان لطفا کمکم کنید 
اگه میتونید مسئله زیر رو حل کنید ممنون میشم
لطفا عکس بذارید
اگه روش حل رو هم توضیح بدید که عالیه
ــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــ 
١: يك تابع زوج به دلخواه رسم نموده و ضرايب سري فوريه آن را به دست بياوريد
٢: يك تابع فرد رسم نموده در بازه منفي پي تا مثبت پي و ضرايب سري فوريه آن را به دست بياوريد

نكات حل تمارين 
١: تمارين الزاما بايد تايپ شده باشد و روابط و جواب ها و شكل سوال هم بايد تايپ شده باشد
٢: در داخل برگه آچار پرينت و در داخل كاور تحويل مي دهيد 
٣: اين تمرين الزاما بايد افراد به نحو مطلوب انجام دهند

فرستاده شده از LT30pِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## the END

سلام.
بیا داداش
hw

----------

